# Martin Logan / focal



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello

Looking for thoughts on these for theater build.


Martin Logan ElectroMotion R pair for surrounds above
http://www.audiophileliquidator.net/product_info.php?products_id=13359

Martin Logan ElectroMotion IW pair for side surrounds
http://www.audiophileliquidator.net/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=120&products_id=13738


Wife looking to get me for christmas. I am not set on fronts yet. I am on fence about bookshelf or inwall. 

Would these match well with:
Focal Chorus 807 V bookshelves and 800v center

thanks for thoughts on any of these items
doug


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not really familiar with either ML or Focal but I think for surround duties the Martin Logan would be fine with the Focal speakers up front. As far as a sonic or tonal match I would think they would be quite a bit different. 
Just personal opinion based on a quick look at their respective web sites. Hopefully someone with experience with these speakers will soon chime in.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I also am on a similar quest. I had a brief listening of focal at an ultimate electronics before the folded up. I was wowed by the tonality. I am not sure but I believe the were the chorus line. That is after talking with a local Focal dealer.

Is this Audiophile liquidator for real? I like their pricing!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Audiodreamer said:


> I also am on a similar quest. I had a brief listening of focal at an ultimate electronics before the folded up. I was wowed by the tonality. I am not sure but I believe the were the chorus line. That is after talking with a local Focal dealer.
> 
> Is this Audiophile liquidator for real? I like their pricing!


See if you feel good after reading this -
http://www.audiophileliquidator.net/information.php?info_id=12


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

I do not plan on buying from audiophile I not sure where to buy seeing there isno local dealer in RI. i was hoping ABT but there site says can only deliver 100 mile radius... Would stink not to buy just because of location of a dealer


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

striperri said:


> I do not plan on buying from audiophile I not sure where to buy seeing there isno local dealer in RI. i was hoping ABT but there site says can only deliver 100 mile radius... Would stink not to buy just because of location of a dealer


Check Best Buy

Also at Sound Advice
http://www.soundadvice.com/Martin-L...er-in-White-model-EMR-Priced-Each--P5160.aspx


----------

